# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Stackers

## moi

hallo ik had een vraag wie is er bekent met stack 2
ik ben er net mee begonnen wie heeft hier nog meer ervaringen mee en hoeveel zijn jullie al af gevallen.
groetjes

----------


## micky

> *hallo ik had een vraag wie is er bekent met stack 2
> ik ben er net mee begonnen wie heeft hier nog meer ervaringen mee en hoeveel zijn jullie al af gevallen.
> groetjes*

----------

: :Smile:  ja, en toen??????? ???
Groeten van een gast.

----------


## san

hoi!zou der maar mee stoppen!!je verknalt je hele stofwisseling ermee of zelfs nog erger.hart aandoeningenen hoge bloeddruk die blijvend is en dan nog de bijwerkingen tijdens gebruik!je valt er zo een 2 kilo per maand mee af.
als je gewoon dieet houd en sport val je meer af en blijvend en ook nog op een gezonde manier!!!!!

----------


## marieke27

hey san, je hebt het op het verkeerde eind. Het verhoogt je bloeddruk ja, maar dit is niet blijvend! WEET eerst waarover je spreekt voordat je al je verkeerde zooi probeert te vertellen aan mensen.

Ik heb Stacker 4 gebruikt en heb geen "blijvende" hartkloppingen.

----------


## Loes

Nee geen blijvende hartkloppingen maar wel blijvende schade aan je hart en stofwisseling. 
Loes.  :Wink:

----------


## marieke27

nope, dat is nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen. Als ephedrine echt blijvende schade gaf zoals anabolica, ging dit verboden worden. 
Ephedrine is perfect legaal.

----------


## Valerie

Er wordt al serieus over nagedacht om ephedrine te verbieden in Nederland. Het is al in de Kamer besproken. Niet alleen hartproblemen zijn erg, maar je kan blijvende schade aan je nieren toebrengen door die zooi. Zooi betekend nog geen rotzooi voor mij hoor...by the way. Ik gebruik het zelf ook, maar dan als smartdrug. Ik zeg niet dat je het niet moet nemen, maar met mate. Ephedrine mag je nooit lange tijd achterelkaar gebruiken. Denk niet dat het alleen een voedingssupplement is. Zodra je er al meerdere inneemt ben je aan de drugs. Smartdrugs welteverstaan..

----------

Ephidrine is al verboden en valt al onder de medicijnwet, dat is punt 1.

Efedra hebben wij het over, de natuurlijke variant die een gestandariseert percentage ephedrine bevat.

Gevaarlijk?? Bij gezonde mensen niks aan de hand. tijdelijke verhoging van de bloeddruk is mogelijk, maar zeker geen schade aan je hart. je mag mij uitleggen hoe het exact werkt volgens jullie. als je niet weet wat ephedrine exact doet moet je ook geen adviezen geven.

----------


## sr

Owjah, de enige sleutel tot succes met afvallen is zorgen voor een calorisch tekort te beginnen met 500 cal. tekort. Dit kan dat wat afgebouwd worden in de loop der tijd. hoe een inname van kh aan van 40%, dan 40% eiwit en 20% vet. bij voorkeur onverzadigde vetten..

hou 1 refeed dag in de week om je leptine hoog te houden et voila, je kan kilo na kilo verliezen.

----------


## Valerie

Ik heb er mee gewerkt dus weet waar ik het over heb. En hartproblemenen hartkloppingen kan het zeker veroorzaken, maar hoeft niet. Dat verschilt per persoon. Je moet vooral uitkijken voor uitdroging. Dat krijg je vooral als je het zeker weken achterelkaar gebruikt. Dan gaan je nieren eraan. Ephedrine is al verboden, maar ze zijn ook bezig om al die andere voedingssupplementen met ephedrine ook te gaan verbieden. Je kunt trouwens ook normaal reageren. Er wordt toch advies gevraagd??

----------


## sr

Mijn reactie is zo omdat ik het me ergert dat iedereen elkaar napraat. In feite zijn deze supplementen bedoelt voor sporters die weten waar ze mee bezig zijn. Dagelijke waterinname van mij is min. 5l. gebruik max. 4 weken stackers en wordt 2 maal per jaar getest op lever en nierfuncties, evenals cholestrol, enz.

Het dieet moet de basis zijn. Wanneer een persoon gezond is kan het inderdaad hartkloppingen veroorzaken. stoppen dan. iets hogere bloeddruk is normaal en ook niet meteen alarmerend. langere tijd hoge bloeddruk wordt een ander verhaal.

Ik zou gewoon adviseren je eens flink in voeding te verdiepen. Een goed dieet moet de basis zijn, bovendien kan je voor hardnekkig vet beter yohimbe nemen aangezien dit op de antagonisten van de alfa receptoren werkt ipv. de beta receptoren..

Ben met je eens dat mensen voorzichtig moeten zijn. Maar de grootste bijwerking is toch de gebruiker zelf die maar wat stuntelt. excuses als ik nogal bot klonk

----------


## AngeliQue

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De vraag was volgens mij of iemand ervaring had met Stack 2. Nou ik heb het gebruikt en ben er niets maar dan ook niets mee afgevallen. Je krijgt er alleen een droge mond van. Ik heb het in combinatie met een dieet gedaan en viel ook van het dieet niet af. :wub: :wub: :wub:

----------


## sr

Uiteraard val je van alleen stack 2 niet af. Het dieet daar draait het om. Epehdrine werkt op de antagonisten van de beta 2 receptoren en maken het mogelijk dat er meer vet verbrand wordt. Dit proces gebeurt echter alleen van er een calorisch tekort is. Dus verbruik jij op een dag 2800 cals. zorg dan dat je er 2200-2300 per dag eet. Dan zal jij afvallen en is stack 2 welkome aanvulling. Vermindert hongergevoel en geeft net dat extra duwtje in de rug en zorgt voor voldoende energie. Ik heb mijn vader een goed dieet in combinatie met stack 2 gegeven, hij is inmiddels 12 kilo afgevallen. Het dieet is de basis, stack 2 enkel een hulpmiddel.

----------


## Hagenees

Niet doen zou ik zeggen&#33;&#33;&#33;

Ik weet waarover ik spreek ik heb het ook geslikt en kreeg na een tijdtje zeg maar een verlamming van mn linkerbeen  :Frown:  
Dit heeft 2 weken geduurd&#33;&#33;

En het is bij mij bewezen dat het door de stacker pillen kwam.

Dus weg met die rotzooi&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by Hagenees_@06-05-2003, 19:33:17
> * Niet doen zou ik zeggen&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> Ik weet waarover ik spreek ik heb het ook geslikt en kreeg na een tijdtje zeg maar een verlamming van mn linkerbeen  
> Dit heeft 2 weken geduurd&#33;&#33;
> 
> En het is bij mij bewezen dat het door de stacker pillen kwam.
> 
> Dus weg met die rotzooi&#33;&#33;&#33;*


 Elk medicijn kent bijwerkingen. Er zijn mensen overleden aan maagbloedingen door aspirine. Toch kan je het op elke hoek van de straat kopen. Stackers vormen geen uitzondering. Het is medicatie gebasseerd op een kruid dat ephedrine bevat, de combi met caffeine werkt op de antagonisten van de beta 2 receptoren. Het werkt op je zenuwstelsel. Bij verantwoord gebruik zal het overgrote deel van de mensen geen bijwerkingen ondervinden. Uiteraard zijn er altijd mensen die wel last krijgen, dit is met elk medicijn het geval. Het is dus niet gevaarlijker als andere medicatie. Echter ik vind ephidrine en aanverwanten alleen geschikt voor athleten die echt laag in hun vet% willen. De normale mens kan makkelijk kilo na kilo verliezen met een goed dieet. Dieet is en blijft de key. Het gevaar schuilt hem in deze gewoon in het feit dat er zat te dikke mensen met hartklachten en hoge bloeddruk aan stackers beginnen. De mensen die eraan overleden zijn zijn altijd mensen geweest die iets mankeerden. Zorg voor overleg met je arts, laat je lichamelijk onderzoeken alvorens aan stackers te beginnen. Het grootste gevaar van ephidrine houdende producten is de gebruiker zelf.

----------


## rowenavuyk

Ik heb twee verschillende pilletjes. Ik had ze gekregen van een meisje en heb zelf dus de potjes niet. En haar zie ik ook niet meer. Ik heb de geel/groene stack (geloof stack 2) en ik heb de paars met roze. Wie weet wat het verschil is tussen die twee? 

Groeten van Rowena

----------


## marjanne

ik heb ook een afslank product gebruikt waar de stof ephidrine inzat maar dat was aan het begin van dit jaar en nu heb k ineens last van hartkloppingen en tintelende vingers en last van me linkerarm druk op de borst.als k dan even goed diep ademhaal en even tot rust kom gaat het weer over. het kan hyperventilatie zijn maar als k dit zo lees kan het hier ook nog wel eens verkomen. wie kan me meer vertellen.
alvast bedankt.
mvg marjanne

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Kan iemand mij wat informatie geven over dit product?

----------


## Bach

Ja best wel, maar wat wil je weten dan?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## missy L

Beste allemaal...

Ik ben sinds.. bijna een week met Stackers 4 begonnen, omdat
ik een paar kilo kwijt wil, 5x per week train, thaiboxing en hardlopen
(nee, ik ben dus niet één van die zogenaamde luie mensen die denkt 
dat het ALLEENmet pillen opgelost kan worden) en.....
ik ben zoooooooooooooo MOE!!!!!!! Gisteren om 3 uur maar naar
huis gegaan van m'n werk en tot 20.00 uur op m'n bed gelegen, 
hard gaan lopen en vervolgens maar weer gelijk naar m'n bed gegaan
(na het douchen of course;-)) .....
Ik snap het niet, want ik lees alleen maar dat je er juist meer energie
van zou moeten krijgen... 
iemand.... ervaring hiermee, want ik snap het echt niet meer!!
HELLUP??

----------


## Missy L

PS dit zijn de stackers ZONDER ephidrine (of zoiets!!)

----------


## phoeh

Ik herken me hier wel in, Ik zou zeggen, laat je schildklierhormonen in je bloed checken zou kunnen zijn dat die in de war zijn...

----------


## semtex69

Ik heb ook stackers gebruikt en merkte dat bij mij de extreme vermoeidheid optrad wanneer de stackers uitgwerkt waren in het lichaam. Nadat ik gestopt ben heeft het dagen geduurd voordat ik mijn normale conditie weer terug had.

----------


## clubcaramba

Na de 2e pil ben ik ook maar gestopt, mijn hartslag was wel normaal alleen mijn bloed druk was iets te hoog namelijk: sys 144 dia 83. dit kon mij niet eens zoveel schelen alleen het gevoel van onrust het idee dat ik elk moment neer kon vallen deed mij besluiten om die stack weg te gooien. Ik zal niet zeggen dat je het niet moet doen alleen pas even op en check hoe jij erop reageert. Voor de rest ben ik 2 kilo afgevallen door op mijn voeding te letten en keihard trainen.
Het duurt langer? maar ik voel me beter en dat is mijn ervaring nu jij nog!!

peace

----------


## Petra717

Slik enkel alleen pillen die van voor jouw bedoelt zijn! zoorg op ze minst dat je de pillen/medicatie kent, de werking ervan en waarvoor je het nodig hebt! Heb je het echt nodig? 

toodles, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je niet eens kijken op het net bij 'Stackers' ? Ik heb dat juist gedaan en de verschillende Stackers hebben verschillende kleurtjes...
Misschien vind je daar je antwoord wel...is het bedoeld om af te gaan vallen,ik denk het wel hé?
Zo ja,dan moet je het even laten weten,want dan verplaatsen we je bericht naar de rubriek 'Gewichtsproblemen'...
Laat iets weten ok?

Grtjs Agnes

Ps;idd Petra,nooit verstandig pillen te slikken waarvan je geen uitleg/bijsluiter hebt!!

----------


## Hippiester22

stop met die troep

het is echt troep

----------


## Petra717

@ Hippiester22,

Zou je voor alle duidelijkheid - en ter hopelijke overtuiging van de stack-gebruikers of personen die er mee willen starten- uw mening willen argumenteren. 
Kijk voor velen geld, je kan roepen wat je wilt, maar pas met argumenten begint men het te begrijpen en het goede inzicht te zien... in dit geval dus het niet beginnen aan stack of stoppen met stack, omdat het troep is. 

Zelf heb ik geen enkele ervaring met stack en ken het alleen maar via de verhalen hier op medicity. Hoop gewoon voor duidelijkheid voor ieder. Agnes heeft bij een ander onderwerp over HPU en ADD even een korte uitleg gegeven over wat het is. Zo wordt het voor vele duidelijker. 
Zo zou jou argumentering ook veel duidelijkheid kunnen scheppen, misschien heb je het zelf gebruikt of iemand in je omgeving?

toodles, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat 'op eigen houtje' maar vanalles gaan proberen(zoals Stackers) zoiezo niet goed is...ik zie hier berichten van mensen mét en mensen zonder kennis hiervan op MC...mijn enig advies aan jullie is;weet wat je slikt en doe het op de aanbevolen,verantwoorde manier...anders kan het volgens mij idd énorm fout gaan!!

Gtrz Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

HIHIHIHI....de moderators zitten weer eens op dezelfde lijn op het zelfde moment....HAHAHAHA!!!!!

Ik sluit me bij je aan Petra...verduidelijking helpt méér mensen...vandaar mijn gezwoeg op het net om alle onderwerpen duidelijk te krijgen!! Zal morgen eens gaan 'Stackeren'!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Hippiester22

een vriendin van mij heeft die stackers ook geslikt
en die heeft nou verschillende klachten met haar gezondheid

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,dan kan ik je felle reactie goed begrijpen!!!
Ik zal morgen of dinsdag eens wat opzoeken over de voor- en nadelen van het gebruik van Stackers en 'hoe ermee omgaan'...als ik er iets nuttigs over vindt!
Toch goed hoor,je reactie!!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Let op dat verkoop van goederen op deze site NIET is toegestaan!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Justify

Kent iemand hydroxycut?

----------


## kimmetje-20

hoi,
ik he gelezen wat je zei en ook de reacties erover heb ik gelezen.
ik gebruik zelf stackers 7 en dat doe ik al 4 maanden de eerste maand heb ik het echt benauwd gehad enz ik sport daarbij 2x in de week en drink iedere dag 2liter water ik eet smorgen 2 bruine boterhammen en smiddags yoghurt en 2 bruine crackers en savonds gewoon gekookte aardappelen,vlees,groente..1x in de week eet ik een bakje chips en ik ben in 4 maanden tijd ben ik 20 kilo afgevallen..
ik heb verder nergens geen last van en me dokter weet ervan en die controleert me wel eens want die heeft er een hard hoofd in omdat ze in nederland bijna niet verkrijgen zijn maar mij dokter zegt zelf dat er bij mij niks aan de hand is dusss.
dit is mijn ervaring en er zullen echt wel mensen zijn die er slechte ervaringen mee hebben maar zolang je het zelf niet geprobeert hebt kun je er niks van zeggen.
groetjes kim

----------


## davanzu21

Stackers zijn inderdaad gevaarlijk, je krijgt er heel veel energie van en je bloeddruk slaat op hol, je kan er dood aan gaan. Het is het meest extreemste amerikaanse afslankmiddel.

Ik kan het weten want in mijn pro ana tijd ben ik zo dom geweest om ze te gebruiken!

----------


## godelievevl

beste mensen, 
ik ben nieuw in de groep en hoop dat ik het goed post. Ik heb ook al stacker 4 gebruikt maar ik krijg er altijd pijn in de rug van, ik denk dat het ontstekingen zijn ik ben er bijna zeker van.
Dus na een week stop ik er mee,ik zou graag 5 kilo afvallen.
Ik sport veel maar toch ben ik bijgekomen de laatste jaren. 

LOT

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo LOT,

Ik denk dat je die stackers niet moet gebruiken als ik zo Danazu's post hierboven lees! 
Als je denkt een ontsteking te hebben zou ik als ik jou was dat toch even laten onderzoeken bij je dokter...
Wat voor sport doe je? Heb je ook een bepaald dieet of een voedingsaanpassing gedaan? Dus minder suikers en meer 'goede' vetten ofzo??
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lot,

Ook ik ben ermee eens dat Stackers geen goede oplossing is voor jou. Zoals Davanzu al wat voorbeeldjes geeft. Het meest werkbare is nog altijd je eetpetroon aanpassen aan een gezonde lifestyle en veel sporten (maar dat doe je al zoals ik lees) Ga je naar de sportschool? Ik ga persoonlijk zelf 3x in de week een uur tot anderhalf uur fitnessen in de sportschool + 1x per week een uur badminton.

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb een Artikel gevonden over Stackers, misschien handig om eens door te lezen? 
Dit is de link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33408#post33408

----------


## godelievevl

Dank aan de mensen die een antwoord hebben gegeven op stacker,ik ga het niet meer nemen.
Ik weeg 67 en ben van 1954 en meet een 1.64 m en heb een BMI van 25 en ga 3 tot 4 keer fitnessen en ga met de fiets naar het werk, dus doe ik zo maar verder.En wie weet komt er nog een ander wonderpil op de markt 
Nog een fijne dag 

lot :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lot!

Dit is een hele goede instelling van jou! En een BMI van 25 is net op het randje, dus echt aan overgewicht lijdt je niet  :Wink: . die 3/4 keer fitnessen per week is erg goed, idd ook met de fiets naar het werk.
Ikzelf fitness ook zo'n 4/5 keer per week + 1x in de week badminton, en ik vind het heerlijk! Ik vind sporten gewoon lekker omdat ik dan mn energie kwijt kan en de volgende dag met volle ontspanning aan school beginnen kan! Voor de mensen die veel met stress kampen is dit dus ook een goede oplossing, zo los ik mijn stress op!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## foul

gewoon hard trainen daan geraak je er wel, en voeding ook heel belangrijk.

----------


## godelievevl

dank u voor het antwoord maar ik fitness wel 3a4 keer een uur in de week maar zal nog meer op voeging letten 

lot

----------

